# Cherche tuto pour changement ecran



## TRN (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai un iBook G4 12" ecran cassé et un ami a le meme mais carte mere morte

Maintenant je cherche un tuto pour remplacer mon ecran  par le sien
ou alors echanger carte mere

que me conseillez vous ???

Merci a vous


----------



## SadChief (25 Janvier 2010)

Voici un tutoriel pour l'écran et un autre pour la carte-mère.


----------



## TRN (25 Janvier 2010)

ok ca marche

merci bcp


----------



## Tox (31 Janvier 2010)

Je l'ai fait sans tuto à l'époque. La difficulté est moindre. De mémoire, un seul point peu se révéler délicat selon la provenance de l'écran : avoir le bon connecteur entre la nappe et l'écran.


----------

